# Need help changing friction disk



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Guys, unlike some of the newer designs where the hex shaft is open on one end, my 1965 is encapsulated on both ends. I don't see an easy way out. Does the entire tranny needs to be taken out? Any tips or tricks?


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep, at least as I remember from last summer. The instructions in the manual were pretty descriptive, at least enough that I was able to follow and get it done. I don't have the instructioni me at the moment. I also remember getting my finger caught between two of the metal pieces....that hurt! I followed the instructions in the manual and was able to get it done as a first-timer, so you'll be able to do it.


----------



## AgentOrange (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi, I just replaced the disc on my '65. Was worn almost as much as yours looks, but the new one barely made a difference. I've haven't posted a question on what do next, if anything... But, to get it out, you'll need to disconnect all the linkages and the "top" throw-out bearing rod/pin. The big problem I had was trying to remove the pin that runs through the pivot tube. There's a cotter pin you pull out, but mine was severely rusted to the tube and especially the ~2" long spacer on the right side. This is supposed to slide out and let you pull the disc bracket out. I couldn't get mine out and pulled the chain off, removed the gear bolts so they had just enough play to wrestle the disc bracket out. Royal pain! I didn't think I'd get it all back in, but I did.. with no extra parts left either. That's just a quick recap of what I can remember. I took pictures along the way and can post one or two if it helps. Good luck!


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

thanks for the fast replies. I got the unit out and the friction disk replace. However, when I was taking it out, i did not pay attention to how the spring is attached. can someone direct me where the spring hooks on to?


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

I took a look at one of my other machines and figured out where the spring latches to. A bit more work than I expected, but she's all buttoned up and as good as new.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

That springs looks a little rough. There was a thread a few days about replacement. just sayin


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

no time for that now its gonna snow again sunday night lol


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Ken,
What was Ariens thinking when they designed that drive system replacement procedure?
That the original would last 50 years give or take....that's what. MH


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

scrappy said:


> That springs looks a little rough. There was a thread a few days about replacement. just sayin


good point. I'll look into getting a few spares.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

fixer5000 said:


> no time for that now its gonna snow again sunday night lol


that was my thought exactly, getting it ready for tonight's snow.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

motorhead64 said:


> Hey Ken,
> What was Ariens thinking when they designed that drive system replacement procedure?
> That the original would last 50 years give or take....that's what. MH


I also got a chuckle reading the instructions in the manual. they made it sound so casual.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, They are working in a clean, heated, well lit place, no hurry, of course it's casual.
Sid


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ken, good to see you have it back together. Helps to have two of the same machines around! It's funny you just did this because I picked up a new disc a few weeks ago myself and have yet jump in there and tackle the drivetrain. I think I may wait until warmer days (which feel like they may never come at this point!) 6-8 more inches coming tonight!!


----------

